# Small mouth on the fly rod



## Ferdinando78 (Mar 28, 2013)

I never caught a small mouth off the fly rod, always fishing the grand river. Is there any certain presentations to throw throughout the summer to increase the odds?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I have a lot of success fishing the Grand with a topwater popper and woolly buggers on a fly rod. Chartreuse, black, white, tan, and olive. Some colors work better than others on any given day.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I occasionally fish the rocky during the summer. I use a #4 grasshopper with a clauser crayfish dropper 3' down. Cast it next to logs, boulders, deep cuts and make it land hard. Pop the hopper once or twice. If nothing, pick up slow (because a fish might be close) and cast to another spot. Keep moving, cast and move. cover water until you find them. 
rickerd


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Also when fishing for bass look at salt water flies open up your selection a lot more


----------



## Simons88 (Jun 29, 2018)

Tazmanme said:


> Also when fishing for bass look at salt water flies open up your selection a lot more


 gonna try, thanks


----------



## Simons88 (Jun 29, 2018)

Tazmanme said:


> Also when fishing for bass look at salt water flies open up your selection a lot more


gonna try, thanks


----------

